# Crazy bug at work



## cnycharles (Aug 26, 2020)

Eating algae off the bottom of the picnic table where I’m taking break


----------



## eds (Aug 26, 2020)

That is a strange thing. Looks like a caddis fly bit they are aquatic!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 26, 2020)

It looks like a bagworm to me. Interesting yet creepy things.


----------



## abax (Aug 26, 2020)

Definitely bagworm. If you have plants close by, I'd kill that critter.
They can proliferate like crazy and will kill any plants either in ground
or pots.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 27, 2020)

Greetings!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2020)

Any orchid stuff going on?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 27, 2020)

I’ve had a few quick trips in s jersey, central pa and was up around cortland in June and last weekend. I had to be to my uncles delayed memorial East of cortland Saturday so stopped by a Spiranthes spot with Matt 



We found two Spiranthes casei; dry year, there were big ones last year I didn’t get up for


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 27, 2020)

It is certainly a bag worm. I haven't had any serious threats from bagworms on my orchids. I did have a single one ..... only once put a hole in one of my cattleya leaf hahaha. I see them every once in a while on plants and things, but rarely on my orchids.

It is just a caterpillar that travels around in a coating of leaves or dried sticks or something haha


----------

